# UKM store



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

When will we see a UKM store? i personlly wanted a t-shirt to wear to bodypower in may


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

finlay04 said:


> When will we see a UKM store? i personlly wanted a t-shirt to wear to bodypower in may


Hopefully May.

If we can get it running before the Expo we will.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Why not use an external website with a cart supplied by Tiger Commerce or Volusion with a url such as store.uk-muscle.co.uk, then use PayPal as your PSP (Payment Service Provider) and get it running. This would take 2 weeks MAX to set up lads!

A lot of people want this stuff for the Expo!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DanMac said:


> Why not use an external website with a cart supplied by Tiger Commerce or Volusion with a url such as store.uk-muscle.co.uk, then use PayPal as your PSP (Payment Service Provider) and get it running. This would take 2 weeks MAX to set up lads!
> 
> A lot of people want this stuff for the Expo!


Lorian has already built the site so wouldn't take much time to have it all set up. It's the merchandise that we need to focus on.


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Katy, it may have been covered before but what kind of merchandise would you be selling?

If your stuck for ideas my friends runs www.silkstich.co.uk they might be able to help?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Birkenhead Market, Grange Precinct, Birkenhead , Merseyside , CH41 2YN0151 666 2331

I get all my

salon stuff, gymwear slogans done here superb deals

kaza


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

pez1206 said:


> Katy, it may have been covered before but what kind of merchandise would you be selling?
> 
> If your stuck for ideas my friends runs www.silkstich.co.uk they might be able to help?


Thank you. We know where we'll order from...we had a meeting with them over a year ago. We've just had so much going on recently that we haven't been able to get it sorted. We have the logo and we'll start by selling vests, t-shirts and hoodies, but we want to expand to bottles, protein shakers and bags etc. It'll just take some time to get it all sorted.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

If you want to sell pro-10 let me know!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> If you want to sell pro-10 let me know!


Lmao. You absolutely love it!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, whilst I'm still here I'm going through the catalogue today to pick out items of clothing to be sent off for printing. I aim to order by the end of today


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking forward to my UK-M hoody/gym vest!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm looking forward to getting some UK-M branded grey tracksuit bottoms:thumb:


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

cant wait for this will be getting my self a vest and tracksuit bottoms


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I can highly recommend Big Cartel as a host shop. I use them for my business and I have never had a set up so simple. Very very easy to use 

http://bigcartel.com/


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B.Johnson said:


> I'm looking forward to getting some UK-M branded grey tracksuit bottoms:thumb:


Tracky bottoms might be a little later. We're starting off with just t-shirts and vests to ensure that our system works well but we'll then create a poll for people to decide what items they'd most like.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I can highly recommend Big Cartel as a host shop. I use them for my business and I have never had a set up so simple. Very very easy to use
> 
> http://bigcartel.com/


Thanks but we already have the e-commerce site built


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

You should do clothing items with slogans such as 'Who would win in a fight, Bruce Lee or Mike Tyson', 'NoAudi', 'egg yolks?' and others.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> You should do clothing items with slogans such as 'Who would win in a fight, Bruce Lee or Mike Tyson', 'NoAudi', 'egg yolks?' and others.


Following that trend I'd like to see,'Oxys Are The Harshest Oral' and 'Test or Sust?'


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> You should do clothing items with slogans such as 'Who would win in a fight, Bruce Lee or Mike Tyson', 'NoAudi', 'egg yolks?' and others.


People will be able to personalise them, have their name on the back etc, but we'd need to ensure that it's legal...some slogans are trademarked etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think perhaps a `i am fcuking kung fu` slogan would be good :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i need noaudi on a t shirt


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can i pre order my next cycle


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

will the store be ready this month?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dandaman1990 said:


> will the store be ready this month?


I can't see that happening. I'm afraid that's a no.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

haha loving the idea of getting the UK-M "catch phrases" on the t-shirts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Can i pre order my next cycle


u should get a t shirt saying 'i used to be massive............honest!'


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Did the clothing ever come around for sale, i am interested in a few uk-m clothing items.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> i think perhaps a `i am fcuking kung fu` slogan would be good :lol:


LOL, that guy was funny.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Aaron_88 said:


> Did the clothing ever come around for sale, i am interested in a few uk-m clothing items.


It will do. The initial stages lie in Lorian's hands and he's swamped with a project that is taking far longer than he anticipated.

I'll close the thread for now though and when there's progress we'll let everyone know.


----------

